# Epson or Optoma



## Dom (Dec 21, 2007)

I am torn between the Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 1080 and the Optoma HD80. It looks like the Epson is about $500 cheaper. The room is 30 long 12 wide with a 7 foot ceiling. Opionions on which unit would be welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm, not familiar with those specifically, but I can point you to some places that might help:

www.projectorcentral.com -- they have a great set of calculators to determine throw, screen size, and brightness for different projector configurations.

www.audioholics.com -- they sometimes have good reviews of projectors (if they did your specific one). They usually have very technical reviews to sort the wheat from the chaff.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

I will be watching closely to this thread..I have almost the same size room...the 7 foot ceiling is something I am dealing with also..

I am almost 100% sure that I am gonna go with the Epson 1080. 120" screen 16' throw.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I would have picked the HD80 a few months ago, but the 1080 seems to be a better choice at the moment, based on reviews from Projector Central and Secrets. Make sure you use the projector calculator at Projector Central to figure out if it works for you.


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

7 foot ceiling sounds to be too low for projector ceiling mount . I have installed optoma HD-80 a week ago. great picture 92'' x 52'' (106'' diognal) 16:9 aspect . 

The optoma demands at least 18'' offset at 14 feet . No idea about Epson.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm not surprised that you are torn between these two. I have identified them as great values and I've seen demos with both of them. They each look very equal in performance. I would look for the better price and go that route.


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

Finally what did you settle with ? Epson/Optoma . Were you able to ceiling mount the projector ? Just curious . Good luck

Regards
Rajesh


----------



## Dom (Dec 21, 2007)

I got the Optoma. I really like it, but I am certainly no expert. I have a 7'4" ceiling and I mounted it up tight to the ceiling. No regrets..


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow. That's cool . i like the optoma too. All i hate is It's 137% image offset. Optoma is coming out with kool lens shift and center lens for easy installation . 

Regards
Rajesh


----------



## House Whisperer (Dec 18, 2008)

My Epson 1080 arrives tomorrow. I'll post thoughts. I'm upgrading from the Powerlite 720p. The thing I like about the Powerlite is the great manual, easy color menu options, front vent (b/c I'm shelf mounting), and it looks cool.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Thomato said:


> I am almost 100% sure that I am gonna go with the Epson 1080. 120" screen 16' throw.


You'll want a higher gain screen for sure if you need to run the projector in its best mode.... That's important!!


----------



## Dom (Dec 21, 2007)

I am having trouble with the Optoma now. When I use the HDMI input the picture is choppy. I have tried multiple cables and sources that work on other TVs. When I use the component input I don't have the problem. Any thoughts before I go to customer service? Thanks


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

I am assuming it is HD-80. Please tell me what signal input it is ? On the right bottom corner of the screen you will see the signal input information. I remember 80 delivering stunning picture on HDMI. 

It could be something related to the advanced HDMI settings. By the way is your cable 1.3a version ? Those streaks in the picture sounds to be something to do with the projector.

Regards
Rajesh


----------



## Dom (Dec 21, 2007)

I unplugged the power cord then plugged it back in and the problem is gone... Go figure.


----------

